# Ruger red hawk 4in



## williams19j (Jul 22, 2014)

I am looking at getting a ruger red hawk with a 4in barrel 
This will be my woods carry gun 
My question is with a 4 in barrel will I be able to hunt deer out to 50 yards 
I know shot placement and bullet selection will have a factor in this but with that being said should the gun have enough knock down at 50 yards


----------



## williams19j (Jul 22, 2014)

I forgot to add it will be in 44 mag


----------



## frankwright (Jul 22, 2014)

Absolutely. I killed several with a 4 5/8" Blackhawk in .41 Mag and it put them right down.

I used that gun when I was hunting areas that I knew the shots would not be long. 

I have a .44mag S&W with a 4" barrel and there is no doubt it will kill a deer cleanly if I do my part and make a good shot in the right spot.


----------



## blt152 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sure will, shot placement is the key.


----------



## williams19j (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input looks like I may have to wait awhile if I want the 4 inch they sold out within an hour I may just get the the red hawk 5 in or 71/2 in I realy like the look of the 4 in red hawk since I seem it I should of purchase one years ago I seem one on a hunting trip to Cody wy it was chambered in 45 LC it would be a great carry gun


----------



## jmoser (Jul 23, 2014)

A 4" bbl has a fairly short sight radius so you will need some range practice for a 50 yard shot.  Single Action from a rest is not so difficult but many many shooters can't hit a target with a handgun at 50 yards even under these conditions.

Just dry fire a lot to master the trigger break and sight picture with follow through and invest in some range time.

Knockdown power / energy is no issue here; its just up to you to make the shot.

5 1/2" bbl is not much bigger package and makes a big difference in sight radius if you can manage the carry.

If I ever find a .45 Colt Redhawk wih 5.5" bbl its gonna be mine.


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 11, 2014)

> jmoser
> 
> 5 1/2" bbl is not much bigger package and makes a big difference in sight radius if you can manage the carry.
> 
> If I ever find a .45 Colt Redhawk wih 5.5" bbl its gonna be mine.



I looked for several months before I found this 45 Colt Redhawk one online for a decent price.  Made in 1988.  I love the 5.5" barrel length.  I hope to shoot a deer with it this fall.


----------



## DeoVindice (Aug 14, 2014)

That's a beauty Leoparddog. Those 4" and the 5.5" Redhawks are getting harder and harder to come by. I looked around for a while trying to find one and I saw a couple of them online but they wanted $900-$1000 for them. A bit much if you ask me....I ended up acquiring a 4" 629 in 44 Mag and I love that thing, but in my heart I am still a Ruger man.


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 15, 2014)

DeoVindice said:


> That's a beauty Leoparddog. Those 4" and the 5.5" Redhawks are getting harder and harder to come by. I looked around for a while trying to find one and I saw a couple of them online but they wanted $900-$1000 for them. A bit much if you ask me....I ended up acquiring a 4" 629 in 44 Mag and I love that thing, but in my heart I am still a Ruger man.



Agreed.  I participated in some GB auctions and kept dropping out once the price got into the $900+ range.  I was shocked at how many of these were selling for  $1000 used.  This one I found on GunsAmerica for an even $800 I believe with free shipping so even after the transfer I was under $850.  Ruger has restarted offering the Redhawks but they are the 4.2" barrel models


----------



## jmoser (Aug 15, 2014)

leoparddog said:


> I looked for several months before I found this 45 Colt Redhawk one online for a decent price.  Made in 1988.  I love the 5.5" barrel length.  I hope to shoot a deer with it this fall.



I Hate You !!


----------



## DeoVindice (Aug 19, 2014)

leoparddog said:


> Agreed.  I participated in some GB auctions and kept dropping out once the price got into the $900+ range.  I was shocked at how many of these were selling for  $1000 used.  This one I found on GunsAmerica for an even $800 I believe with free shipping so even after the transfer I was under $850.  Ruger has restarted offering the Redhawks but they are the 4.2" barrel models



Oh yeah the ones I looked at were all used because they had been discontinued a while back. $800 is a very good deal. Love the .45 Colt also. 

I had no idea Ruger was offering the Redhawk in the shorter barrels again. 4.2" is perfect for me. I would not go any shorter than 4" with a .44 Mag. My Smith shoots very well but it has plenty of recoil. Not so much to make me shaky, but I know it's there when I shoot it. I will be looking out for the new Rugers, believe me.


----------



## Glock20SF (Aug 21, 2014)

*5.5 inch Ruger fan*

I have more Rugers in this length than an other.  They combine pointability and portability in one package, at 49ounces or less depending on caliber.  Handgun hunting: where length doesn't matter!  BUT the 4 inch seems to me to be a better belt gun for targets of opportunity and woods bumming but the 5.5 inch is the "everywhere" length, on up to 7.5 length and beyond for deliberate stand hunting.  I can never solve the best choice so pick the middle compromise most often.


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 25, 2014)

*Wow.....!*



leoparddog said:


> I looked for several months before I found this 45 Colt Redhawk one online for a decent price.  Made in 1988.  I love the 5.5" barrel length.  I hope to shoot a deer with it this fall.



I've had 4 Super Blackhawks 44 mags, one Blackhawk 45 Colt, all with 7.5" barrels, and now own my second Redhawk Hunter, with 7.5" barrels.
HOWEVER, I think that 5.5" Redhawk looks to be about the most balanced Redhawk that I've seen. A 6" would be nice, too but they've not been offered [what's a half inch matter].
I was 'out' of high power pistols and started a search for a Blackhawk HUNTER in 45 Colt and found my present and only high power handgun, a Blued Redhawk Hunter in 44 Mag. A 45 Colt in Redhawk or Blackhawk would be have been grabbed up just as fast.

Now I have something else to look for, a 5.5" like yours for 'carry ability'. Would love to find it in 45 Colt!


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 12, 2014)

how about a 4 inch barrel on a .357, i just bought a smith 681, thought about shooting a doe with it?


----------



## dturnersr (Sep 24, 2014)

leoparddog said:


> I looked for several months before I found this 45 Colt Redhawk one online for a decent price.  Made in 1988.  I love the 5.5" barrel length.  I hope to shoot a deer with it this fall.



I'd like to have one of those...too


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 26, 2014)

*accuracy*

I think a 4" barreled open-sighted revolver is going to be difficult for all but the top marksmen to shoot accurately at 50  yards.

I'm pretty good with a pistol, especially slow fire bullseye target shooting.  For me, a 3" group at 50 feet is good.
I'd probably get a 10" group at 50  yards.  
Is that the level of accuracy that is acceptable to you?
I suppose it's on par with modern bows, and if bowhunters can take game at 50 yards with an arrow, you should be able to do it with a .44 revolver and iron sights.

If you can do better and keep a 6" or 8" group at 50 yards, great.  Go for it.  

For me, I think 30 yards would be a more comfortable distance for that kind of handgun with those sights.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 26, 2014)

DeepweR said:


> how about a 4 inch barrel on a .357, i just bought a smith 681, thought about shooting a doe with it?



As long as you do your part (practice and be consistent with shot placement), it will work at 50 yards.


----------



## dturnersr (Sep 27, 2014)

GunnSmokeer said:


> I think a 4" barreled open-sighted revolver is going to be difficult for all but the top marksmen to shoot accurately at 50  yards.
> 
> I'm pretty good with a pistol, especially slow fire bullseye target shooting.  For me, a 3" group at 50 feet is good.
> I'd probably get a 10" group at 50  yards.
> ...



Not to beat this point to death- other's have mentioned; yes you can take game out to and past 50 yards with a 4" or so .44 pistol.  However, it is not a given.  As mentioned in the copied post I practice at 50 yds both with my pistol and bow.  Am I proficient at both at those ranges yes; with that said I still do not attempt to unless the conditions are such that I know a clean shot is possible.  Really, I carry my 4" pistol in the woods not as a primary hunting tool, but moreover as a defensive weapon.  I compare this to choosing a rifle caliber for taking game; can you harvest a deer with a .223? Yes, but I would not attempt it at ranges over say 125-150 yards.  Now, change that to a 7/08 or larger and it all changes.  

The great pont this brings up it we obviously need a larger selection of firearms....akin to how women have a need to have such a collection of shoes.....


----------

